# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Numerazione fatture dal 2013

## Stefania M

Buongiorno, 
ho provato a consultare il forum, ma non ho trovato alcun post che mi aiutasse. 
Ho scoperto solo oggi che esiste la direttiva CEE num.45/2010 (ufficializzata a marzo) che definisce che dal 01 gennaio 2013 la numerazione delle fatture deve essere univoca.
Da quel che ho capito l'unicità deve essere non solo nell'anno, come già ora avviene, ma per tutta la vita dell'azienda. Ovvero non ci possono essere più fatture con num 1 del 2013, num 1 del 2014, ma la numerazione deve essere progressiva. 
Mi confermate questo dubbio? 
Spero di essermi spiegata!
Scusate per il mio italiano poco chiaro! 
Saluti,
Stefania

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno, 
> ho provato a consultare il forum, ma non ho trovato alcun post che mi aiutasse. 
> Ho scoperto solo oggi che esiste la direttiva CEE num.45/2010 (ufficializzata a marzo) che definisce che dal 01 gennaio 2013 la numerazione delle fatture deve essere univoca.
> Da quel che ho capito l'unicità deve essere non solo nell'anno, come già ora avviene, ma per tutta la vita dell'azienda. Ovvero non ci possono essere più fatture con num 1 del 2013, num 1 del 2014, ma la numerazione deve essere progressiva. 
> Mi confermate questo dubbio? 
> Spero di essermi spiegata!
> Scusate per il mio italiano poco chiaro! 
> Saluti,
> Stefania

  Penso che possa chiarire il dubbio:  CAHILL - Caizzone & associates  
saluti,
.

----------


## Barbara949

Ma la direttiva è già stata recepita? 
E i chiarimenti dell'Agenzia delle Entrate sia per quanto concerne la numerazione sia per quanto concerne la fattura elettronica???

----------


## Stefania M

Grazie forstmeier , è molto chiaro, è come immaginavo!    

> Ma la direttiva è già stata recepita? 
> E i chiarimenti dell'Agenzia delle Entrate sia per quanto concerne la numerazione sia per quanto concerne la fattura elettronica???

  Secondo me sì...

----------


## Barbara949

> Grazie forstmeier , è molto chiaro, è come immaginavo!    
> Secondo me sì...

  Su CeRDEF l'art. 21 DPR 633 non è variato.
Alcuni articoli in rete datati 28/11 dicono che deve essere ancora emesso. Va bene che c'è tempo fino al 31/12/2012 per il recepimento ma se aspettano ancora un po' giuro che mando una letteraccia al Ministro delle Finanze, al Presidente del Consiglio e al Presidente della Repubblica che anzichè farci votare ha voluto il "governo tecnico"

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Trovo bizzarro questo modo di legiferare considerando che la fatturazione è innanzitutto un problema gestionale prima ancora che fiscale e da un punto di vista gestionale l'univocità può essere ottenuta in tanti modi: a blocchi di serie numeriche, con l'uso di marcatori alfabetici per settori, aree geografiche, aree di progetto, ecc.  
Come risolveranno tutte queste questioni ?

----------


## dott.mamo

Mi pare impossibile e poco sensato applicare una numerazione progressiva per sempre....
Immaginate la numerazione univoca dell'Enel o di Telecom.

----------


## Stefania M

> Mi pare impossibile e poco sensato applicare una numerazione progressiva per sempre....
> Immaginate la numerazione univoca dell'Enel o di Telecom.

  Sono d'accordo con lei! E poi se si aspetta ancora un po'mi sa che ci sarà l'ennesimo posticipo....  
Barbara949 c'è stato pubblicato ieri in gazzetta.

----------


## bepizomon

per numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco... non potrebbe essere una soluzione indicare il numero con barra anno? 1/2013, 2/2013 etc.

----------


## Stefania M

> per numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco... non potrebbe essere una soluzione indicare il numero con barra anno? 1/2013, 2/2013 etc.

  Sì credo che potrebbe essere una soluzione. Dipende anche dai software come stampano il numero; io pensavo a qualcosa come 2013000001, 2013000002, ....

----------


## claudio.caprara

DECRETO-LEGGE 11 dicembre 2012, n. 216 
[2] La fattura contiene le seguenti indicazioni: 
          a) data di emissione; 
          b) numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco; 
Riguardo al punto B *come lo interpretate* ? 
Prima era 
c2. La fattura è datata e numerata in ordine progressivo per anno solare

----------


## roby

Ciao Claudio! Questa disposizione e' stata introdotta per recepire le disposizioni europee, l'Italia era ancora indietro...
È quelle sono le parole previste dalle norme europee. 
Ancora non ci sono chiarimenti ufficiali ma molte persone dovendo lavorare sul campo, in fretta, si sono allarmate.
Finché l'agenzia non ci dirà cosa lei intende ufficialmente ogni interpretazione e' valida e sbagliata allo stesso tempo.
Innanzi tutto non ci possono essere sanzioni sulle formalità, quindi non c'è da preoccuparsi.
Inoltre la legge e' appena entrata in vigore, nessuno potrà contestare nulla.
Poi ancora, vogliamo dare una interpretazione sensata, in considerazione anche della tempistica? La legge entra in vigore l'1/1/2013 quindi in ogni caso per il 2013 la fattura n. 1 ha un numero progressivo che la identifica in modo univoco. Dalla prima fattura del 2014 si potrà pensare ad una diversa numerazione, esempio n. 1/2014. (Altra ulteriore facoltà e' quella di non azzerare il numero a fine anno ma di proseguire anche nell'anno nuovo con il numero progressivo MA CHE SCHIFO! :-) )
C'è ulteriormente da dire che la fattura n. 1, ad esempio del 2/1/2013, viene identificata univocamente grazie al l'abbinamento con la data.
In conclusione.... Non occorre allarmarsi, chi non ha problemi si potrà adeguare  dall'1/1/2013 scrivendo sulle fatture il n.1/2013 (o numerazioni similari); chi non può o non vuole adeguarsi procede come sempre e attende gli sviluppi interpretativi e magari cambierà dal 2014.

----------


## claudio.caprara

Nessun allarme, però:
Sull'uso della barra ho dubbi, non si ottiene un numero. Semmai 20130001 e poi 20140001 o l'altternativa del numero che prosegue che a te non piace.
Anche la combinazione data numero credo che non rientiri tra le condizioni accettate. Vedremo.

----------


## giorgio88

> Buongiorno, 
> ho provato a consultare il forum, ma non ho trovato alcun post che mi aiutasse. 
> Ho scoperto solo oggi che esiste la direttiva CEE num.45/2010 (ufficializzata a marzo) che definisce che dal 01 gennaio 2013 la numerazione delle fatture deve essere univoca.
> Da quel che ho capito l'unicità deve essere non solo nell'anno, come già ora avviene, ma per tutta la vita dell'azienda. Ovvero non ci possono essere più fatture con num 1 del 2013, num 1 del 2014, ma la numerazione deve essere progressiva. 
> Mi confermate questo dubbio? 
> Spero di essermi spiegata!
> Scusate per il mio italiano poco chiaro! 
> Saluti,
> Stefania

  Mi chiedo se la numerazione delle fatture con NUMERO/ANNO non sia una interpretazione tutta italiana della direttiva cee di due anni fa.
Inoltre mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è qualcuno che riceve fatture con numero/anno da paesi cee che già si sono adeguati a tale direttiva.
In Italia siamo maestri nel complicare le cose semplici. 
Cosa ne pensate? 
Saluti
Giorgio

----------


## forstmeier

> Mi chiedo se la numerazione delle fatture con NUMERO/ANNO non sia una interpretazione tutta italiana della direttiva cee di due anni fa.
> Inoltre mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è qualcuno che riceve fatture con numero/anno da paesi cee che già si sono adeguati a tale direttiva.
> In Italia siamo maestri nel complicare le cose semplici. 
> Cosa ne pensate? 
> Saluti
> Giorgio

  Ci dovrà essere una spiegazione da parte di chi controlla la legge. Forse sono impegnati nella ricerca della 'corrente' che garantisce il salto di qualità ? 
Forse può essere di aiuto: Novità fatture dal 1° gennaio 2013 - numerazione fatture cosa cambia 
E' evidente che la nuova numerazione prevede l'identificazione dell'anno fiscale in cui si emette la fattura. Leggendo la nuova normativa di altri paesi, questo particolare è evidenziato.
Software come xcel ecc... si sono accorti della notivà già da tempo. 
saluti,
.

----------


## angelinge

Il commercialista di un mio amico ha consigliato proprio questa soluzione, che però non soddisfa il requisito di unicità (o progressività) assoluta.

----------


## vincenzo

Chissa che anche qui il nuovo governo (le elezioni del nuovo parlamento sono ormai prossime) non cambi di nuovo ?.   

> Nessun allarme, però:
> Sull'uso della barra ho dubbi, non si ottiene un numero. Semmai 20130001 e poi 20140001 o l'altternativa del numero che prosegue che a te non piace.
> Anche la combinazione data numero credo che non rientiri tra le condizioni accettate. Vedremo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Su Italia Oggi di stamattina pagina n. 25, a firma di Valerio Stroppa c'è proprio un articolo dal titolo: Fatture a doppia indicazione che profila come soluzione proprio quella di abbinare al numero progressivo del documento, l'anno di emissione nel formato 1/2013, che convengo con Claudio Caprara non è un numero (vista la presenza della barra di separazione) ma una stringa.  
Però mi chiedo e, so di entrare in un campo minato con questa affermazione, quali garanzie di maggiore affidabilità mi da n.1 del 02/01/2013, piuttosto che 2013001 ? La data discrimina il numero di documento associandolo ad un anno diverso, quindi a cosa serve tutto questo francamente non è facilmente comprensibile a più. 
Il libro giornale non deve recare per obbligo di legge numerazioni (sebbene per prassi gli articoli a giornale siano numerati) ma l'indicazione cronologica delle varie operazioni.  
Senza divagare ulteriormente, tutte queste modifiche ai software gestionali chi le pagherà ? Se vogliono informazioni sempre più articolate che contribuissero in qualche misura, perché gli studi sono sempre più vessati ed è l'ora di smetterla, non vi pare ? 
Ebbene dirlo, anzi gridarlo  in modo tale che ci sentano !   *Anche Claudio Sabbatini in un articolo su Settimana Fiscale n. 1 /2013 a pag. 31* nella nota (*) del box di pagina *indica come possibile soluzione 2013/1 per la numerazione univoca specificando che questo comportamento sarebbe conforme alle «Note Esplicative» della Commissione Europea che ha elaborato la direttiva*, *rimarcando che il numero sequenziale che identifichi la fattura in modo univoco, secondo la Commissione, può essere basato su una o più serie di numeri, che possono includere anche caratteri alfanumerici*, *così sdoganando l'uso di una stringa che rappresenti il numero univoco formato dalla combinazione  di numero, barra e anno di emissione*.

----------


## claudio.caprara

L'uso di un identificativo univoco del documento è prassi utilizzata già da diversi ambiti gestionali ed ha indubbiamente degli elementi di comodità. 
Ai fini della generazione e scambio di fatture elettroniche, il "numero documento" se dovrà essere "numerico", non potrà contenere barre trattini e altre cose ma non ho avuto modo di verificare (anche perchè gli standard sono freschi di modifiche). 
In linea generale la forma migliore è anno serie numero esempio 13 0 0001 totalmente numerico e adatto anche per aziende con diverse numerazioni attive.
Le linee guida recitano
Riferimento: articolo 226 (2) un numero sequenziale, con una o più serie, che identifichi la fattura in modo unico;
Osservazioni
Il numero sequenziale di cui all'articolo 226, punto 2, che identifichi la fattura in modo unico può essere basato su una o più serie di numeri, che possono includere anche
caratteri alfanumerici. La scelta di utilizzare una serie diversa di numeri spetta alle imprese e può essere effettuata, per esempio, per ogni filiale, o per ogni tipo di cessione/prestazione o per ogni acquirente/destinatario, e riguarda l'autofatturazione o le fatture emesse da terzi.
Nel caso in cui gli Stati membri decidano di esigere numeri sequenziali per le fatture semplificate, la base per una serie diversa di numeri resta la stessa prevista per una fattura
IVA completa.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Resta confermata la lettura di Sabbatini e Stroppa.

----------


## forstmeier

> Il commercialista di un mio amico ha consigliato proprio questa soluzione, che però non soddisfa il requisito di unicità (o progressività) assoluta.

  E' interessante. C'è da chiedersi:
1) l'unicità è da intendere come numerazione progressiva soltanto ?
2) se alla numerazione progressiva aggiungiamo un tipo di codice tipo anno, mese ecc.. allora la domanda è la stessa;
    è o non è progressivo e unico ? 
Angelinge, che ne dice ? 
saluti,
,

----------


## vincenzo

Interessante questa possibile soluzione.
Comunque a parte cio o altre possibili interpretazioni (io personalmente, come già scritto anche nel mese di dicembre 2012 sui vari numeri delle novità fiscali de Il Commercialista Telematico, ritengo che si possa anche continuare a riportare la numerazione progressiva per anno solare, come, peraltro, avveniva in passato, tesi poi confermata dalla nota dell'Associazione Nazionale dei Commercialisti e degli Esperti Contabili), a questo punto necessita l'URGENTE intervento dell'AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE, al fini di chiarire tale incresciosa situazione.
V.D.    

> L'uso di un identificativo univoco del documento è prassi utilizzata già da diversi ambiti gestionali ed ha indubbiamente degli elementi di comodità. 
> Ai fini della generazione e scambio di fatture elettroniche, il "numero documento" se dovrà essere "numerico", non potrà contenere barre trattini e altre cose ma non ho avuto modo di verificare (anche perchè gli standard sono freschi di modifiche). 
> In linea generale la forma migliore è anno serie numero esempio 13 0 0001 totalmente numerico e adatto anche per aziende con diverse numerazioni attive.
> Le linee guida recitano
> Riferimento: articolo 226 (2) un numero sequenziale, con una o più serie, che identifichi la fattura in modo unico;
> Osservazioni
> Il numero sequenziale di cui all'articolo 226, punto 2, che identifichi la fattura in modo unico può essere basato su una o più serie di numeri, che possono includere anche
> caratteri alfanumerici. La scelta di utilizzare una serie diversa di numeri spetta alle imprese e può essere effettuata, per esempio, per ogni filiale, o per ogni tipo di cessione/prestazione o per ogni acquirente/destinatario, e riguarda l'autofatturazione o le fatture emesse da terzi.
> Nel caso in cui gli Stati membri decidano di esigere numeri sequenziali per le fatture semplificate, la base per una serie diversa di numeri resta la stessa prevista per una fattura
> IVA completa.

----------


## Niccolò

Mi chiedevo, se con tutti questi nuovi orpelli alla numerazione, ricevo la fattura numero 20130100021345, ed il software contabile ammette una stringa di non oltre 10 caratteri (quindi al massimo posso registrare la fattura come 0100021345), cosa posso fare: cambiare software, tornare ad una contabilità manuale, oppure vedere resa vana inutile questa importante novità del nuovo anno?

----------


## robil

Se la data è elemento essenziale e se si rispetta la progressività in qualunque modo la vogliate rappresentare (senza soluzione di continuità negli anni (iva) ovvero ripartendo "dall'inizio" ogni anno) (es. 1,2,.... 2012-1, 2012-2.... 1-2012, 2-2012 la fantasia potrebbe anche andare oltre rispettando una progressività con ...fattura numero gennaio1, gennaio2...febbraio1, febbraio2 etc etc) non vedo dove siano i dubbi e mi pare che tanti articoli sull'argomento siano pura perdita di tempo.
 E' evidente che la ratio legis sia quella di garantire una progressività associata ad una identificazione univoca del documento. Il legislatore europeo (ed ora quello italiano) lascia piena libertà al titolare della partita IVA. Purchè questi identifichi il documento in modo univoco e questo non sarebbe possibile a patto che non si garantisca la progressività (assenza quindi di "buchi"). Dopo di che il contribuente può anche sbizzarrire la propria fantasia.

----------


## angelinge

> E' interessante. C'è da chiedersi:
> 1) l'unicità è da intendere come numerazione progressiva soltanto ?
> 2) se alla numerazione progressiva aggiungiamo un tipo di codice tipo anno, mese ecc.. allora la domanda è la stessa;
>     è o non è progressivo e unico ? 
> Angelinge, che ne dice ? 
> saluti,
> ,

  Dico che è meglio aspettare una cavolo di circolare o norma di interpr. aut. del ministero.
Nelle more la 2) mi pare consona alla bisogna. 
Saluti.

----------


## claudio.caprara

@Niccolo, I software si stanno adeguando prontamente, venerdì sera i colleghi TeamSystem mi han scritto l'elenco delle variazioni che apporteranno. 
@vincenzo no , il campo numero deve essere univoco, quindi un qualche meccanismo lo devi attivare magari a partire dla prossimo anno (se nonhai sezionali)
@tutti alla luce delle varie considerazione concluderei che:
Si può usare qualsiasi carattere e numero purchè venga garantita univocità e progressività
@robil sui buchi credo che l'interpretazione sia più flessibile , parlando di "progressività per ogni serie" significa che se uso ad esempio la tripletta anno sezionale numero 13 0 0537 ad anno nuovo posso ripartire da 14 0 0001 lasciando il bucone che va dall'ultima dell'anno prec alla prima del nuovo anno.
Lo stesso se ho diversi sezionali, ognuno sarà progressivo nel proprio ambito 13 0 001 - 13 0 002 etc e 131001 131002 131003

----------


## vincenzo

A mio parere, qualsiasi tesi interpretetativa a cui aderirà l'Agenzia delle entrate (in atto é "muta" su tale questione), considerato il buon senso dei loro "Alti funzionari" senza necessità di citare lo Statuto dei contribuenti- peraltro, quasi mai applicato, purtroppo -, dovrà dare "per buono" tutti i vari comportamenti tenuti ad oggi dalle imprese e dai professionisti. Una volta reso noto l'orientamento delle Entrate, poi ciascun contribuente deciderà se aderire o meno.
E' probabile che i chiarimenti possano avvenire nelle prossime Teleconferenze che a breve verranno organizzate dai due quotidiani economici cartacei nazionali in collaborazione con l'Ade, poi fatti confluire in corpose circolari (come é usuale, anno per anno).
Se tali chiarimenti dovessero arrivare prima, meglio ancora per tutti noi (contribuenti e addetti ai lavori).   

> @Niccolo, I software si stanno adeguando prontamente, venerdì sera i colleghi TeamSystem mi han scritto l'elenco delle variazioni che apporteranno. 
> @vincenzo no , il campo numero deve essere univoco, quindi un qualche meccanismo lo devi attivare magari a partire dla prossimo anno (se nonhai sezionali)
> @tutti alla luce delle varie considerazione concluderei che:
> Si può usare qualsiasi carattere e numero purchè venga garantita univocità e progressività
> @robil sui buchi credo che l'interpretazione sia più flessibile , parlando di "progressività per ogni serie" significa che se uso ad esempio la tripletta anno sezionale numero 13 0 0537 ad anno nuovo posso ripartire da 14 0 0001 lasciando il bucone che va dall'ultima dell'anno prec alla prima del nuovo anno.
> Lo stesso se ho diversi sezionali, ognuno sarà progressivo nel proprio ambito 13 0 001 - 13 0 002 etc e 131001 131002 131003

----------


## jimedmonds

Se verrà confermato l'obbligo di univocità "assoluta" della numerazione, l'impatto organizzativo sarà enorme.
Sia per le aziende che emettono le fatture, sia per i commercialisti che registrano.
Per le prime si potrebbero presentare, specie per le aziende piccole, problemi con i software che potrebbero non prevedere il suffisso con l'anno a 2 o 4 cifre e, ammesso che i software siano ancora manutenibili, costi per le modifiche. Poi problemi con la progressivazione automatica in presenza di suffissi (numerici o letterali). Problemi con le grandezze dei tracciati record che potrebbero non prevedere, per le fatture emesse, larghezze del campo sufficienti. Problemi con eventuali modulistiche tipografiche prestampate, anche qui connesse alla aumentata larghezza in caratteri del campo del numero della fattura.
Per i commercialisti, anche qui, costi e tempistiche per eventuali modifiche del software, dovuti all'aumentata larghezza del campo del numero fattura, problemi con progressivazioni automatiche, e modifiche necessarie ad eventuali programmi di importazione automatica da file delle fatture dei clienti, ecc.
Tutto questo per un capriccio normativo del quale francamente non capisco lo spirito.
Basterebbe che nella normativa si sostituisse "numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco" con "numero progressivo che, unitamente alla data, la identifichi in modo univoco" e si potrebbe operare esattamente come si è fatto finora.

----------


## jimedmonds

Per mera cronaca, Vi segnalo che, rielaborando il testo del mio post precedente, ho inviato un e-mails a questi indirizzi:  ae.ufficiodirettoreagenzia@agenziaentrate.it urp@tesoro.it segreteria.ministro@tesoro.it gabmin.legislativo.finanze@tesoro.it segreteria.quinzi@tesoro.it segreteria.capogabinetto@tesoro.it 
contenenti questo testo:
------------------
Buongiorno.
Ci premeva segnalarVi come, in un momento di affanno economico ed organizzativo come questo, le aziende (specialmente di piccole dimensioni) e gli studi di commercialisti, se verra' confermato l'obbligo di univocita'  "assoluta" della numerazione delle fatture emesse prevista dal DL 216/2012, potrebbero soffrire parecchio l'enorme impatto organizzativo che tale modifica apportera' e che forse non è stato adeguatamente valutato dal legislatore.
Per le aziende potrebbero presentarsi problemi con i software che potrebbero non prevedere il suffisso con l'anno a 2 o 4 cifre o con numeri molto alti e, ammesso che i software siano ancora manutenibili, costi per le modifiche. Poi problemi con la progressivazione automatica in presenza di suffissi (numerici o letterali). Problemi con le grandezze dei tracciati record che potrebbero non prevedere, per le fatture emesse, larghezze del campo sufficienti. Problemi con eventuali modulistiche tipografiche prestampate, anche qui connesse alla aumentata larghezza in caratteri del campo del numero della fattura.
Per i commercialisti, che queste fatture le registrano, anche qui, costi e tempistiche per eventuali modifiche del software, dovuti all'aumentata larghezza del campo del numero fattura, problemi con progressivazioni automatiche, e modifiche necessarie ad eventuali programmi di importazione automatica da file delle fatture dei clienti, ecc. 
Tutto questo per un cavillo normativo che, in tutta franchezza, appare abbastanza "capriccioso" e del quale ci sfugge lo spirito. 
Vi pregheremmo, pertanto, di prendere fortemente in considerazione la possibiltà  di sostituire nella normativa la parte "numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco" con "numero progressivo che, unitamente alla data, la identifichi in modo univoco". In questo modo gli aspetti orgnaizzativi legati alla ormai consolidata numerazione progressiva delle fatture per anno fiscale sarebbero definitivamente salvaguardati.
Vi ringraziamo dell'attenzione e attendiamo fiduciosi. 
Systems & Service
------------- 
Inutile dire che se ricevono email anche da qualcun'altro preoccupato dell'impatto di questa cosa, potrebbero sensibilizzarsi un pò di più.
Buona domenica

----------


## vincenzo

Ottimo.
Il problema é che adesso occorre attendere che venga eletto il nuovo Parlamento che possa poi modificare il testo contenuto (fatto confluire) nella Legge di stabilità 2013.
Nel frattempo é auspicabile il doveroso (credo urgente) intervento interpretativo da parte dell'Agenzia delle entrate.   

> Per mera cronaca, Vi segnalo che, rielaborando il testo del mio post precedente, ho inviato un e-mails a questi indirizzi:  ae.ufficiodirettoreagenzia@agenziaentrate.it urp@tesoro.it segreteria.ministro@tesoro.it gabmin.legislativo.finanze@tesoro.it segreteria.quinzi@tesoro.it segreteria.capogabinetto@tesoro.it 
> contenenti questo testo:
> ------------------
> Buongiorno.
> Ci premeva segnalarVi come, in un momento di affanno economico ed organizzativo come questo, le aziende (specialmente di piccole dimensioni) e gli studi di commercialisti, se verra' confermato l'obbligo di univocita'  "assoluta" della numerazione delle fatture emesse prevista dal DL 216/2012, potrebbero soffrire parecchio l'enorme impatto organizzativo che tale modifica apportera' e che forse non è stato adeguatamente valutato dal legislatore.
> Per le aziende potrebbero presentarsi problemi con i software che potrebbero non prevedere il suffisso con l'anno a 2 o 4 cifre o con numeri molto alti e, ammesso che i software siano ancora manutenibili, costi per le modifiche. Poi problemi con la progressivazione automatica in presenza di suffissi (numerici o letterali). Problemi con le grandezze dei tracciati record che potrebbero non prevedere, per le fatture emesse, larghezze del campo sufficienti. Problemi con eventuali modulistiche tipografiche prestampate, anche qui connesse alla aumentata larghezza in caratteri del campo del numero della fattura.
> Per i commercialisti, che queste fatture le registrano, anche qui, costi e tempistiche per eventuali modifiche del software, dovuti all'aumentata larghezza del campo del numero fattura, problemi con progressivazioni automatiche, e modifiche necessarie ad eventuali programmi di importazione automatica da file delle fatture dei clienti, ecc. 
> Tutto questo per un cavillo normativo che, in tutta franchezza, appare abbastanza "capriccioso" e del quale ci sfugge lo spirito. 
> Vi pregheremmo, pertanto, di prendere fortemente in considerazione la possibiltà  di sostituire nella normativa la parte "numero progressivo che la identifichi in modo univoco" con "numero progressivo che, unitamente alla data, la identifichi in modo univoco". In questo modo gli aspetti orgnaizzativi legati alla ormai consolidata numerazione progressiva delle fatture per anno fiscale sarebbero definitivamente salvaguardati.
> ...

----------


## La matta

Eh, il mio programma gestionale, in vista del nuovo spesometro, già mesi fa aveva allungato il campo per la numerazione delle fatture, portandolo a 15, dico 15! caratteri. Peccato che ci siano alcune fatture, non ricordo se di Enel o di qualche telefonica, che già superano anche i 15 caratteri. Si commenta da sola...

----------


## Dab

Buongiorno, 
vorrei portare il mio contributo anche per verificarne la correttezza in attesa dell'intervento risolutorio (si spera!) dell'AdE: 
nella nostra azienda abbiamo diversi sezionali IVA per le fatture emesse: fatture italia, fatture estero, fatture italia prodotti diversi. Come numerazione abbiamo adottato la seguente: 
ANNOSEZIONALENUMERO, per cui esempio di fattura del 2012 sezionale VE (italia) numero 1000: 
12VE1000 
Nel 2013, ci sarà ancora una fattura numero 1000 del sezionale VE ma avrà davanti il 13 dell'anno: 13VE1000 
Quindi ogni fattura avrà il suo identificativo univoco anno dopo anno azzerando sempre la numerazione all'inizio dell'anno. Pertanto, noi non riteniamo di effettuare variazioni a tale sistema 
Che ne pensate? 
Grazie

----------


## Umby

> Quindi ogni fattura avrà il suo identificativo univoco anno dopo anno azzerando sempre la numerazione all'inizio dell'anno. Pertanto, noi non riteniamo di effettuare variazioni a tale sistema 
> Che ne pensate? 
> Grazie

  penso che sei in regola.

----------


## paolab

_Nel 2013, ci sarà ancora una fattura numero 1000 del sezionale VE ma avrà davanti il 13 dell'anno: 13VE1000_
secondo ma va bene... ma finchè non sarà l'Agenzia a dirci ufficialmente come vuole 'sto numero ogni ipotesi sarà corretta/non-corretta
infatti l'Ade potrebbe anche dire che scrivere 13VE1000 non va bene perchè quel VE nel mezzo non è un numero, "13VE1000 non è un numero"

----------


## La matta

> _Nel 2013, ci sarà ancora una fattura numero 1000 del sezionale VE ma avrà davanti il 13 dell'anno: 13VE1000_
> secondo ma va bene... ma finchè non sarà l'Agenzia a dirci ufficialmente come vuole 'sto numero ogni ipotesi sarà corretta/non-corretta
> infatti l'Ade potrebbe anche dire che scrivere 13VE1000 non va bene perchè quel VE nel mezzo non è un numero, "13VE1000 non è un numero"

  Il lavoro in Italia manca, creiamone di nuovo creando bisogni che non esistevano: costringiamo al cambiamento/rinnovo/riacquisto di tutti i programmi gestionali, e via! Software house, modulistica, e così via trovano nuovo impulso. Pantalone pag...herà, visto che ormai nelle tasche ha solo i buchi e le ragnatele.

----------


## claudio.caprara

> Il lavoro in Italia manca, creiamone di nuovo creando bisogni che non esistevano: costringiamo al cambiamento/rinnovo/riacquisto di tutti i programmi gestionali, e via! Software house, modulistica, e così via trovano nuovo impulso. Pantalone pag...herà, visto che ormai nelle tasche ha solo i buchi e le ragnatele.

  Attenzione , non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio. 
1 - Il problema o meglio la voglia di un identificativo univoco sui documenti emessi era sentita da tempo, la direttiva è del 2010 e ricordo che già nel 2000 quando vidi le prime installazioni di Sap in Italia io mi meravigliavo del numero ddt che cresceva all'ìinfinito ma per loro era normale. QUindi era una modifica attesa da tempo. 
2 - L'id univoco è utile anche per tutti gli altri documenti aziendali, sarebbe utile per tutte le pratiche amministrative ma non esageriamo . 
3 - Il decreto introduce anche un'altra novità che se ben sfruttata consente *notevoli risparmi*, l'allargamento del concetto di fattura elettronica (qualsiasi formato elettronico). Significa che la fattura pdf che riceviamo per email o scarichiamo dal sito del fornitore può essere protocollata e conservata in elettronico (anche se non ha la firma digitale)
3 bis - questa apertura verso "qualsiasi formato elettronico" sicuramente sarà utilizzata e utilizzabile anche per estratti conto , contabili e molti altri documenti .  
Per quanto concerne la formazione del "numero" abbiamo visto nei post precedenti che il legislatore comunitario lascia ampia scelta (numeri caratteri o qualsiasi tipo di suffisso o prefisso quindi possiamo definirla stringa) ognuno si può sbizzarrire come vuole e risolvere brillantemente le proprie situazioni. Non penso che l'Ade possa interpretare diversamente la nuova norma.

----------


## forstmeier

> Attenzione , non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio. 
> 1 - Il problema o meglio la voglia di un identificativo univoco sui documenti emessi era sentita da tempo, la direttiva è del 2010 e ricordo che già nel 2000 quando vidi le prime installazioni di Sap in Italia io mi meravigliavo del numero ddt che cresceva all'ìinfinito ma per loro era normale. QUindi era una modifica attesa da tempo. 
> 2 - L'id univoco è utile anche per tutti gli altri documenti aziendali, sarebbe utile per tutte le pratiche amministrative ma non esageriamo . 
> 3 - Il decreto introduce anche un'altra novità che se ben sfruttata consente *notevoli risparmi*, l'allargamento del concetto di fattura elettronica (qualsiasi formato elettronico). Significa che la fattura pdf che riceviamo per email o scarichiamo dal sito del fornitore può essere protocollata e conservata in elettronico (anche se non ha la firma digitale)
> 3 bis - questa apertura verso "qualsiasi formato elettronico" sicuramente sarà utilizzata e utilizzabile anche per estratti conto , contabili e molti altri documenti .  
> Per quanto concerne la formazione del "numero" abbiamo visto nei post precedenti che il legislatore comunitario lascia ampia scelta (numeri caratteri o qualsiasi tipo di suffisso o prefisso quindi possiamo definirla stringa) ognuno si può sbizzarrire come vuole e risolvere brillantemente le proprie situazioni. Non penso che l'Ade possa interpretare diversamente la nuova norma.

  *Infatti!* 
Negli altri paesi questo concetto è già risolto. Personalmente, come descritto in un post precedente, ho letto i commenti dei Paesi, FR, AT, DE, GB che descrivano semplicemente come fare. Certo, ci vorranno interventi a livello organizzativo. 
saluti,
.

----------


## La matta

L'unico problema, allora, è che gli altri paesi si saranno dotati con ampio anticipo di circolari esplicative, ammesso che ne abbiano avuto bisogno, e tutti avranno già saputo cosa fare ben prima dell'entrata in vigore delle nuove norme. Noi, viceversa, siamo qui a cuocere in questo ennesimo brodo, insieme a tutti gli altri brodi, cercando di non affogare fra le varie bolle mefitiche che salgono dal fondo. Signore, che schifo. E non è il fritto del pranzo che risale, no.

----------


## dott.mamo

E' incredibile che non ci sia ancora un intervento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.

----------


## Niccolò

> ..... 
> 3 - Il decreto introduce anche un'altra novità che se ben sfruttata consente *notevoli risparmi*, l'allargamento del concetto di fattura elettronica (qualsiasi formato elettronico). Significa che la fattura pdf che riceviamo per email o scarichiamo dal sito del fornitore può essere protocollata e conservata in elettronico (anche se non ha la firma digitale)
> 3 bis - questa apertura verso "qualsiasi formato elettronico" sicuramente sarà utilizzata e utilizzabile anche per estratti conto , contabili e molti altri documenti . 
> ....

  Non conosco i vostri interlocutori, ma se penso a clienti che a stento riesco ad aprire una mail, mi chiedo come potrebbero gestire documenti informatici. 
Non conosco bene le realtà straniere, ma presumo che ci sia stato anche un ricambio generazionale che qui tarda ad arrivare, e quindi l'amore per la carta è qualcosa che farà fatica a scomparire.

----------


## claudio.caprara

> Non conosco i vostri interlocutori, ma se penso a clienti che a stento riesco ad aprire una mail, mi chiedo come potrebbero gestire documenti informatici. 
> Non conosco bene le realtà straniere, ma presumo che ci sia stato anche un ricambio generazionale che qui tarda ad arrivare, e quindi l'amore per la carta è qualcosa che farà fatica a scomparire.

  I cambiamenti avvengono gradatamente e progressivamente ma sono inevitabili. Ad oggi solo il 15-17% degli studi fa la produzione di documenti informatici (stampe e dichiarazioni) . Una quota che comunque cresce del 2% all'anno. 
Sono ancora pochissimi quelli che digitalizzano anche i documenti ricevuti (fatture e documenti contabili), ma cominciano ad essere una quota sensibile circa un 2%.
Fatti 100 i clienti di uno studio mediamente 30 di loro sono strutture organizzate che possono inviare documenti elettronici allo studio in sostituzione dei cartacei. (hanno un ufficio una segretaria o delle competenze che gli consentono di farlo)  
L'obbiettivo Europeo è *50% di fatture elettroniche entro il 2020*.

----------


## dott.mamo

Le ricevute fiscali hanno lo stesso problema del numero oppure no?

----------


## Niccolò

> ....Fatti 100 i clienti di uno studio mediamente 30 di loro sono strutture organizzate che possono inviare documenti elettronici allo studio in sostituzione dei cartacei. (hanno un ufficio una segretaria o delle competenze che gli consentono di farlo)...

  Il 30% è davvero poco (ritengo comunque la cifra plausibile), significa che il 70% dei soggetti IVA dovrebbe organizzarsi e adempiere per proprio conto.

----------


## ZLATAN72

Volendo ,per assurdo , usare una numerazione unica senza l'utilizzo di altri sistemi, dal 2013 è indispensabile  continuare la numerazione del 2012 o si può comunque iniziare da 1 per poi continuare  nel 2014 con la numerazione progressiva ?

----------


## Giorgio_Milano

Ma scusate in attesa norme integrative, per altro richieste da diverse associazioni, perchè complicarsi la vita ?
Il D.L. cita testualmente:
- DATA FATTURA
- NUMERO FATTURA che la identifichi in modo univoco
Se emetto la fattura n° 1, in data 7/1/2013, questo non è sufficente a renderla univoca (in assenza di altre numerazioni, protocolli separati ecc.)
Che senso ha numerare tutte le fatture datate 2013 con XXXX/2013, tutte quelle del 2014 con XXXX/2014 ?
Certamente il legislatore non è sempre chiaro, ma quando c'è da interpretare, siamo sempre pronti a scegliere la strada più complessa.
Modificare SW di emissione fatture e di stampa libro Iva, spendere tempo e danaro, poi fra tre mesi uscirà norma interpretativa che magari confermerà quanto suddetto !
Saluti a tutti

----------


## claudio.caprara

@giorgio E' il numero che deve essere univoco, non la combinazione numero data . 
Poi dici bene, salvo sezionali. Se fai una importazione cee già ti trovi che li devi gestire. 
@zlatan72 beh in effetti la norma entra in vigore nel 2012, è operativa dal 2013 . per cui salvo il caso sezionali, direi che proseguire con la numerazione nel 2014 è corretto.
@niccolo non ho voluto dare una interpretazione "rigida" al dl216 ma se guardi bene sparisce quello che un tempo l'Ade affermava nella risoluzioni cioè che la fattura elettronica senza firma digitale era da trattare come se fosse analogica (stampare) adesso la norma dice qualsiasi formato elettronico è elettronico e se l'hai accetto te lo tieni elettronico . Cosa vuol dire che NON POSSO PIU' stamparlo ? devo per forza attivare un sistema di cosnervazione elettronica ? Io penso di no, ma se questa fosse l'interpretazione quei numeri crescerebbero velocemente. E in ogni caso è conveniente digitalizzare anche i documenti contabili, cambia il modo di lavorare.

----------


## Umby

> Volendo ,per assurdo , usare una numerazione unica senza l'utilizzo di altri sistemi, dal 2013 è indispensabile  continuare la numerazione del 2012 o si può comunque iniziare da 1 per poi continuare  nel 2014 con la numerazione progressiva ?

  Considerato che la norma entra in vigore a partire dal 01.01.2013, poco importa delle "vecchie" fatture del 2012.
Pertanto si puo' tranquillamente partire dal numero 1.

----------


## Niccolò

> Considerato che la norma entra in vigore a partire dal 01.01.2013, poco importa delle "vecchie" fatture del 2012.
> Pertanto si puo' tranquillamente partire dal numero 1.

  In assenza di chiarimenti, non sarei troppo convinto.
E' vero che la norma entra in vigore nel 2013, ma la fattura 1 non è identificabile in modo univoco, in quanto già esiste una precedente fattura 1.

----------


## Umby

Segnalo un articolo sul Sole di ieri:
in sintesi, suggerisce la numerazione 1/2013 2/2013 per il 2013, ed ancora 1/2014 2/2014 per gli anni successivi.
Non si crea il problema della "/" se si tratta di un numero o meno, problema sollevato da qualcuno anche su questo forum. 
Probabilmente trattasi della soluzione più semplice e più logica.

----------


## dott.mamo

Io ho applicato una numerazione senza "barra" se non per indicare eventuali sezionali.
Quindi 20131, 20132, ecc. con eventuale 20131/A.

----------


## Umby

> Io ho applicato una numerazione senza "barra" se non per indicare eventuali sezionali.
> Quindi 20131, 20132, ecc. con eventuale 20131/A.

  IMHO:
a me non piace una soluzione del genere in quanto la norma parla non solo di univocità, ma anche di progressività
pensa ad esempio tra la fattura 9 e 10, avrai 20139 e poi 201310 ..... il chè non mi sembra molto bello...

----------


## dott.mamo

Aspettiamo chiarimenti.

----------


## La matta

> Io ho applicato una numerazione senza "barra" se non per indicare eventuali sezionali.
> Quindi 20131, 20132, ecc. con eventuale 20131/A.

  Sarebbe da preferirsi anche secondo mio modesto parere. Problema è che il mio sistema contabile, al momento, ha bisogno di essere implementato. Spero lo facciano a brevissimo.

----------


## dott.mamo

Progressivo non vuol dire "cronologico" (credo).
Per cui se dopo il 20139 c'è il 201310, è garantita la progressione, nel senso che è un numero più grande  :Smile:

----------


## nadia

Ecco alcuni utili suggerimenti per affrontare il problema della numerazione delle fatture: La numerazione univoca delle fatture: come comportarsi?

----------


## La matta

> Progressivo non vuol dire "cronologico" (credo).
> Per cui se dopo il 20139 c'è il 201310, è garantita la progressione, nel senso che è un numero più grande

  Basterebbe aggiungere preventivamente qualche zero in mezzo. Si sa, più o meno, quante fatture emette una ditta in un anno. Quindi, 20130001 o 20130000001, e siamo a posto

----------


## dott.mamo

esatto sì  :Smile:

----------


## Umby

> Progressivo non vuol dire "cronologico" (credo).
> Per cui se dopo il 20139 c'è il 201310, è garantita la progressione, nel senso che è un numero più grande

  si ma.... a fine anno avrai
20131379 (ammesso che ci siano 1379 fatture), e poi 20141 !!!

----------


## La matta

> si ma.... a fine anno avrai
> 20131379 (ammesso che ci siano 1379 fatture), e poi 20141 !!!

  Per questo basterebbe prevedere in anticipo un numeri di zeri sufficientemente grande fra l'anno e la numerazione delle fatture.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ecco alcuni utili suggerimenti per affrontare il problema della numerazione delle fatture: La numerazione univoca delle fatture: come comportarsi?

  Ottime considerazioni. I miei complimenti al collega Zambon !!!

----------


## ragioniere_errante

Come da circolare ns. consulente, adottato metodo di numerazione Numero/Anno/Sezionale, 12345/2013/00

----------


## paolab

è uno dei metodi possibili... ma come diceva Claudio caprara quello (12345/2013/00) non è un numero (univoco), se ci sono barre non è più un numero, è una "stringa"... in ogni caso io metterei prima l'anno, poi i sezionali, poi il numero fattura

----------


## vincenzo

A breve (forse) la risposta delle Entrate che ufficializzerà quanto gia deciso in merito dalle Software House: Numero/Anno di emissione. Sono ammessi anche altri metodi.    

> è uno dei metodi possibili... ma come diceva Claudio caprara quello (12345/2013/00) non è un numero (univoco), se ci sono barre non è più un numero, è una "stringa"... in ogni caso io metterei prima l'anno, poi i sezionali, poi il numero fattura

----------


## claudio.caprara

> è uno dei metodi possibili... ma come diceva Claudio caprara quello (12345/2013/00) non è un numero (univoco), se ci sono barre non è più un numero, è una "stringa"... in ogni caso io metterei prima l'anno, poi i sezionali, poi il numero fattura

  Nelle note esplicative della direttiva cee, viene precisato che si possono usare anche caratteri non numerici. Il testo delle spiegazioni è già stato postato.  
Personalmente ho preferito una soluzione che desse un risultato numerico 13 (anno) 0 (sezionali) 0001 (numero progressivo ) 1300001 
Chi dice che il problema si pone il prossimo anno, non tiene conto dei sezionali. Chi ha i sezionali deve attivare subito una numerazione univoca e 1 sezionale si attiva anche con le registrazioni di fatture di acquisto cee cosa ormai molto diffusa.

----------


## angelinge

Se, per fare un esempio, la previsione annuale per il cliente Caio è di un centinaio di fatture, allora si potrebbe optare per 2013001...2013002...ecc., così rimane in mezzo uno zero a dividere l'anno dal buon vecchio numero progressivo. Diversamente si può aumentare il numero degli zeri. 
Segnalo, come peraltro già indicato da un precedente commentatore, che ne "La Settimana Fiscale" si consiglia di utilizzare 2013/1...2013/2 ecc. in quanto sono ammessi anche i caratteri alfanumerici.

----------


## jimedmonds

Chiarimento AdE pubblicato oggi sul sito.
In pratica tanto rumore per nulla visto che i metodi fino ad ora comunemente utiulizzati sono comunque chiaramente consentiti, come si intuisce da questo passaggio: 
"Peraltro, qualora risulti più agevole, il contribuente può continuare ad
adottare il sistema di numerazione progressiva per anno solare, in quanto
lidentificazione univoca della fattura è, anche in tal caso, comunque garantita
dalla contestuale presenza nel documento della data che, in base alla lettera a)
del citato articolo 21, costituisce un elemento obbligatorio della fattura." 
Meglio cosi!

----------


## dott.mamo

Ah quindi non cambia niente????

----------


## ragioniere_errante

http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...33d3e43e65c608 
Quindi dicono fate un pò come vi pare. Tanto rumore per niente...

----------


## dott.mamo

Ok quindi non cambia niente.

----------


## claudio.caprara

> Chiarimento AdE pubblicato oggi sul sito.
> In pratica tanto rumore per nulla visto che i metodi fino ad ora comunemente utiulizzati sono comunque chiaramente consentiti, come si intuisce da questo passaggio: 
> "Peraltro, qualora risulti più agevole, il contribuente può continuare ad
> adottare il sistema di numerazione progressiva per anno solare, in quanto
> lidentificazione univoca della fattura è, anche in tal caso, comunque garantita
> dalla contestuale presenza nel documento della data che, in base alla lettera a)
> del citato articolo 21, costituisce un elemento obbligatorio della fattura." 
> Meglio cosi!

  E' una affermazione un pò generalista, se il contribuente ha diverse linee di fatturazione (esempio camioncini con tentata vendita) già non è più vero . 
Comunque saran contenti i commissari europei , loro fan la direttiva e noi con 4 righe la stravolgiamo :-) oops 5

----------


## jimedmonds

> E' una affermazione un pò generalista, se il contribuente ha diverse linee di fatturazione (esempio camioncini con tentata vendita) già non è più vero . 
> Comunque saran contenti i commissari europei , loro fan la direttiva e noi con 4 righe la stravolgiamo :-) oops 5

  Beh...non è esattamente uno stravolgimento, anzi ritengo sia un accoglimento, a rigor di diritto, più "puntuale" visto che la direttiva CEE, come si legge dalla risoluzione, mirava semplicemente a rimuovere l'OBBLIGO di ricominciare la numerazione ad ogni anno solare, non a VIETARNE l'utilizzo. Infatti, nella risoluzione stessa, pubblicata oggi, si legge
"....La Commissione europea aveva, infatti, rilevato che la
normativa italiana, imponendo ai soggetti passivi di ricominciare ogni anno
una nuova serie di numeri sequenziali, introduceva un ulteriore adempimento a
carico dei soggetti passivi non richiesto dallarticolo 226 della citata direttiva.
Tanto premesso, si precisa che è compatibile con lidentificazione
univoca prevista dalla formulazione attuale della norma qualsiasi tipologia di ......"

----------


## La matta

Potevano spiegarcelo prima, invece di mettere sottosopra per due settimane l'intero mondo produttivo, con tutta la perdita di ore lavoro e risorse che c'è stata. Ore che nessuno pagherà, beninteso, regalate ancora una volta a uno Stato i cui disservizi non vengono mai puniti, solo foraggiati. 
Potete tranquillamente fare tutto come prima, che gentili! Grazie, grazie, vi siamo profondamente grati per il vostro _regale_ permesso!

----------


## Giorgio_Milano

Come avevo già anticipato in msg precedente, oggi è uscita circolare n° 1/E che conferma la mia opinione.
Emettere la fattura n° 1, in data 7/1/2013 è già di per se esaustivo per renderla univoca.
Inutile numerarle 1/2013 oppure 2013/1, come del rsto avrebbe dovuto essere ovvio.
Come solito le interpretazioni autolesionistiche e masochistiche risultano infondate.
Vero che la legge è legge, come qualcuno mi ha risposto, ma anche vero che le interpretazioni sono soggettive ed il buon senso ogni tanto deve prevalere.
Saluti a tutti

----------


## Umby

mi spiace che in questo forum non si possano usare termini offensivi verso l' ADE.
Ovviamente moltissime software house, avendo avuto le richieste da parte delle Aziende, stavano già modificando il software per renderlo compatibile alle nuove normative....
Meglio che stia zitto, va..... :Mad:

----------


## vincenzo

Con tutta sincerità, l'Associazione Italiana dei Commercialisti (nel silenzio delle Commissioni di Studio del CNDCEC), in tal senso, era già stata chiara già dai primi giorni di gennaio 2013 (se non già da fine anno 2012). Così come noi del C.T. (Diario fiscale giornaliero ed articoli tematici) avevamo subito riportato tale tesi tranquillizzante (va bene anche la vecchia numerazione progressiva per anno solare). Si attendeva solo il parere ufficiale delle Entrate che poteva (e forse doveva arrivare prima), ciò anche al fine d potere veramente instaurare dei rapporti di correttezza tra fisco e contribuenti.   

> mi spiace che in questo forum non si possano usare termini offensivi verso l' ADE.
> Ovviamente moltissime software house, avendo avuto le richieste da parte delle Aziende, stavano già modificando il software per renderlo compatibile alle nuove normative....
> Meglio che stia zitto, va.....

----------


## uniqa

Alcuni chiarimenti qui Numerazione Fatture 2013 - Risoluzione Agenzia delle Entrate.

----------


## Giorgio_Milano

Mi pare altrettanto ovvio che chi utilizzasse più numerazioni ....
Una per ogni "camioncino"
Una per le fatture Italia, altra per le Estere
Una per le fatture con Iva definitiva, altra per quelle con Iva differita
Ecc.
Avrà sempre utilizzato una numerazione diversa, utilizzando delle lettere retrobarra, esempio /A... /B  ecc. oppure ogni anno inizia da un numero diverso per ogni serie ....
La prima serie tutti gli anni da 1, la seconda seie tutti gli anni da 10.001, la terza da 20.001  ecc.
Occorrerà solamente stre "larghi" stabilendo gli intervalli numerici in modo da escludere sovrapposizioni, anche aumentasse il n. di fatture emesse.
MA ANCHE IN QUESTO CASO, AMMESSO CI FOSSE QUALCUNO (ma non credo), CHE EMETTESSE UNA FATTURA N° 1 PER OGNI SERIE, PER ESEMPIO PER OGNI "Furgoncino"
cosa gli sarebbe cambiato aggiungendo il suffisso 2013 ?
Due fatture n° 1/2013, non sono univoche come non lo erano le due fatture n° 1 ....
Saluti a tutti.

----------


## La matta

Gentile sig. Vincenzo, è tutto vero, e non si può che essere grati a chi tanto fa per cercare di darci lumi in questa oscurità, nel silenzio di chi _dovrebbe_ farlo.
Resta il fatto che una legislazione sibillina, ancora una volta, ha avuto bisogno di precisazioni che, puntualmente, sono arrivate con pesante ritardo rispetto ad un adempimento che è giornaliero. 
E le precisazioni, purtroppo, non possono provenire legittimamente che da organi amministrativi pubblici, restando le altre interpretazioni, pur se autorevolissime, senza definitivo valore legale.
E ciò, ancora una volta, è gravissimo.

----------


## Giorgio_Milano

Mi permetterei di ribadire che in questo caso il legislatore non ha nessuna colpa e che la legge poteva essere interpretata correttamenmte fin dall'inizio, lasciando magari un velato margine di dubbio.
L'averla interpretata quale obbligo di apporre il suffisso dell'anno, o comunque suggerire questa soluzione, se pur chiarendo che trattasi di soluzione "in mancanza di chiarimenti" non è stato il massimo.
Quando ci siano dubbi, forse meglio suggerire ed adottare la soluzione più indolore, contando anche sul fatto che ammesso di sbagliare, saremmo talmente in tanti che l'Agenzia, il Ministero ecc. ne terrebbero conto
(spesso in  altri casi analoghi, le circolari di chiarimento hanno indicato ..... sanatoria per il pregresso..... hanno spostato i termini ecc.  in questo caso poi la risposta è arrivata prontamente ... ieri 10/1 .... mai visto un servizio così eccellente, evidentemente hanno considerato in dispendio che stava causando l'errata interpretazione .... dei più !)
Saluti a tutti

----------


## vincenzo

Per "pratica" esperienza, ricordo che nella fase dei ricorsi tributari, le Commissioni tributarie seguono anche i pareri di Dottrina e non solo i documenti di prassi delle Entrate, oltre ovviamente ai precedenti di giurisprudenza.   

> Gentile sig. Vincenzo, è tutto vero, e non si può che essere grati a chi tanto fa per cercare di darci lumi in questa oscurità, nel silenzio di chi _dovrebbe_ farlo.
> Resta il fatto che una legislazione sibillina, ancora una volta, ha avuto bisogno di precisazioni che, puntualmente, sono arrivate con pesante ritardo rispetto ad un adempimento che è giornaliero. 
> E le precisazioni, purtroppo, non possono provenire legittimamente che da organi amministrativi pubblici, restando le altre interpretazioni, pur se autorevolissime, senza definitivo valore legale.
> E ciò, ancora una volta, è gravissimo.

----------


## Umby

> Con tutta sincerità, l'Associazione Italiana dei Commercialisti (nel silenzio delle Commissioni di Studio del CNDCEC), in tal senso, era già stata chiara già dai primi giorni di gennaio 2013 (se non già da fine anno 2012). Così come noi del C.T. (Diario fiscale giornaliero ed articoli tematici) avevamo subito riportato tale tesi tranquillizzante (va bene anche la vecchia numerazione progressiva per anno solare). Si attendeva solo il parere ufficiale delle Entrate che poteva (e forse doveva arrivare prima), ciò anche al fine d potere veramente instaurare dei rapporti di correttezza tra fisco e contribuenti.

  è anche vero che molti commercialisti hanno mandato una mail alle loro aziende, parlando delle novità della numerazioni, chiedendo di far intervenire i "programmatori" affinchè risolvessero LORO il problema.
Come dire: io vi avverto cosa bisogna fare, e poi provvedete voi.
Infatti ancora oggi ricevo telefonate da parte degli utenti che usano il software a tal proposito !!!

----------


## vincenzo

E meno male che é arrivato adesso il chiarimento ufficiale. Il rischio era quello che si dovese attendere le prossime teleconferenze (Telefisco, ecc.).
Peraltro, si é trattato della risoluzione n. 1/E del 2013, quindi, da parte dell'Agenzia delle entrate massima attezione al problema.    

> è anche vero che molti commercialisti hanno mandato una mail alle loro aziende, parlando delle novità della numerazioni, chiedendo di far intervenire i "programmatori" affinchè risolvessero LORO il problema.
> Come dire: io vi avverto cosa bisogna fare, e poi provvedete voi.
> Infatti ancora oggi ricevo telefonate da parte degli utenti che usano il software a tal proposito !!!

----------


## claudio.caprara

@giorgio di quelli che conosco io che fan tentata vendita tutti hanno il sezionale che distingue le fatture (non previsto nei dati essenziali) e tutti hanno tante fatture n. 1 quanti sono i sezionali. Anche le aziende e gli studi quando aprono un sezionale ripartono da 1 .
Se lo scopo della direttiva cee era quello di lasciar più liberi i contribuenti nel determinare la numerazione, bene è scritta male perchè la parola UNIVOCO in Italiano ha un segnificato preciso. Se invece era quello di dare alle fatture un identificativo UNIVOCO perchè utile nella gestione dei pagamenti, delle partite aperte, della fattura elettronica allora con questa interpretazione abbiamo reso impossibile tale utilizzo. Io non so qual'era lo scopo, so che molti sw già usano l'identificativo univoco (da decenni), probabilmente lo adotterò anche io e non solo per le fatture ma per tutto (ha le sue comodità) ma resta il fatto che occorrerebbe scrivere meno e in maniera più precisa dando alle parole il giusto valore .

----------


## robil

Bhe come ho detto precedentemente si è sollevata una discussione inutile sia nei forum che nella stampa specializzata.. purchè vi sia progressività e che la fattura sia identificata in modo univoco (si badi considerando tutti i sui elementi obbligatori, compresa la data)  potete sbizzarrirvi (scusate il termine poco giuridico) a inventarvi tutte le sequenze numriche che volete!! La pensa cosi anche la risoluzione n 1 2013 che è intervenuta a dire la sua sull'argomento!!! Continuità negli anni o meno, presenza o meno dell'anno nella numerazione sono a libera scelta del titolare della partita iva. Rispettate progressività e univocità e sarete nell'ambito della legge (es. n 1 del 23/01/2012 è evidente che sia univoca rispetto a n. 1 23/01/2013 etc etc... o se preferite tenete una progressività infinita ossia dalla nascita all'estinzione della partita iva).  :Smile:

----------


## La matta

> Bhe come ho detto precedentemente si è sollevata una discussione inutile sia nei forum che nella stampa specializzata.. purchè vi sia progressività e che la fattura sia identificata in modo univoco (si badi considerando tutti i sui elementi obbligatori, compresa la data)  potete sbizzarrirvi (scusate il termine poco giuridico) a inventarvi tutte le sequenze numriche che volete!! La pensa cosi anche la risoluzione n 1 2013 che è intervenuta a dire la sua sull'argomento!!! Continuità negli anni o meno, presenza o meno dell'anno nella numerazione sono a libera scelta del titolare della partita iva. Rispettate progressività e univocità e sarete nell'ambito della legge (es. n 1 del 23/01/2012 è evidente che sia univoca rispetto a n. 1 23/01/2013 etc etc... o se preferite tenete una progressività infinita ossia dalla nascita all'estinzione della partita iva).

  E' vero che le discussioni sono inutili... col senno di poi.
Ma, fra i vari miglioramenti auspicabili per il futuro nei rapporti con l'amministrazione pubblica, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, per rispetto nei confronti di tutti (e a chi gliene importa, lassù, vero?) e soprattutto per evitare di sprecare inutilmente risorse importanti ora più che mai in inutili discussioni, implementazioni di programma e quant'altro, che si dicessero due parole _prima_ dell'entrata in vigore di leggi sibilline.
Giacchè siamo tristemente abituati alle interpretazioni assurdamente capziose dell'Ade, gli allarmismi non sono affatto ingiustificati. Imho.
Invece, si continua sempre sulla strada del "all'ultimo minuto sforno la legge, poi, con comodo, se ne avrò voglia la spiegherò. Forse." E' vero che, dato che il comunicato è arrivato il 13 gennaio, si può dire che hanno fatto in fretta, ma non dimentichiamo il numero spropositato di fatture che vengono emesse ogni giorno. Significa che per due settimane l'Italia ha continuato ad interrogarsi per adempimenti a getto continuo. Se l'Italia si interrogava, auspicando una spiegazione, significa che il dubbio c'era. A me non sembra così normale.

----------


## robil

> E' vero che le discussioni sono inutili... col senno di poi.
> Ma, fra i vari miglioramenti auspicabili per il futuro nei rapporti con l'amministrazione pubblica, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, per rispetto nei confronti di tutti (e a chi gliene importa, lassù, vero?) e soprattutto per evitare di sprecare inutilmente risorse importanti ora più che mai in inutili discussioni, implementazioni di programma e quant'altro, che si dicessero due parole _prima_ dell'entrata in vigore di leggi sibilline.
> Giacchè siamo tristemente abituati alle interpretazioni assurdamente capziose dell'Ade, gli allarmismi non sono affatto ingiustificati. Imho.
> Invece, si continua sempre sulla strada del "all'ultimo minuto sforno la legge, poi, con comodo, se ne avrò voglia la spiegherò. Forse." E' vero che, dato che il comunicato è arrivato il 13 gennaio, si può dire che hanno fatto in fretta, ma non dimentichiamo il numero spropositato di fatture che vengono emesse ogni giorno. Significa che per due settimane l'Italia ha continuato ad interrogarsi per adempimenti a getto continuo. Se l'Italia si interrogava, auspicando una spiegazione, significa che il dubbio c'era. A me non sembra così normale.

  Condivido in pieno sulle continue modifiche e chiarimenti che si potrebbero evitare fin dall'origine. In questa discussione tuttavia diedi risposta prima (e non col senno del poi .. è sufficiente risalire le date) in quanto non comprendevo i dubbi che si sollevavano. La legge una volta tanto è chiara posto che richiede progressività e unicità del documento. Inserimento dell'anno nella numerazione, posizionamento prima o dopo il numero etc etc non vedo come possano influire. Occorre porsi due domande... il documento (fattura) ha una numerazione progressiva? Il documento è potenzialmente sovraponibile/duplicabile con altro? Se le risposte sono SI al primo quesito e NO al secondo (considerando ovviamente anche la data ma direi ogni altro contenuto obbligatorio) si è nell'ambito della legge. Non vodo come si possa "confondere" la fattura 1 del 2012 con la fattura 1 del 2013 (per semplificare al massimo). Di fatto non è cambiato pressochè nulla parlando di numerazione posto che la progressività esisteva in passato ed esiste adesso, anche in passato si è ritenuto possibile che la prima fattura dell'anno successivo potesse essere il numero successivo all'ultima dell'anno precedente ( a patto che si rispettasse la progressività nell'evoluzione della numerazione).

----------


## angelinge

> E meno male che é arrivato adesso il chiarimento ufficiale. Il rischio era quello che si dovese attendere le prossime teleconferenze (Telefisco, ecc.).
> Peraltro, si é trattato della risoluzione n. 1/E del 2013, quindi, da parte dell'Agenzia delle entrate massima attezione al problema.

  Massima attenzione al problema? Voglio supporre che la sua fosse una battuta di spirito o che stesse facendo ironia...
Questa risoluzione andava emanata entro il 31 dicembre 2012.

----------


## robil

> Massima attenzione al problema? Voglio supporre che la sua fosse una battuta di spirito o che stesse facendo ironia...
> Questa risoluzione andava emanata entro il 31 dicembre 2012.

  Una volta tanto mi schiero pro Agenzia Entrate. Per quale motivo andava emanata entro il 31 12? Ed in ogni caso comunque vi siate comportati non avete violato nessuna norma. Più che avere accertato che la numerazione può oggi essere progressiva per tutta la vita della partita iva .. non si è andati. E' tutto (limitatamente alla numerazione) perfettamente identico a prima. Se prima della novella la norma spingeva per una numerazione annuale oggi si favorisce la numerazione continua negli anni ma erano e sono ancora valide entrambe.  :Wink:

----------


## egomico77

Ciao a tutti, io da quando ho introdotto nella mia piccola impresa i software che elaborano tutto questo da soli, mi trovo molto meglio, vi lascio un link informativo che vi puo essere utile. buona giornata a tutti Software elaborazione paghe: perchè l&#039;impresa ne ha bisogno? | Software Contabilita

----------

